# blank scree



## yoiyoi (Oct 19, 2004)

i removed my palm vx from its cradle for a few weeks. now if i switch it on i get a blank screen.
what could be wrong have i lost all my info or will i get it back after recharging.
thanks for responses


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Just recharge it and find out.


----------



## yoiyoi (Oct 19, 2004)

after recharging for at least three days ...still blank screen any other suggestions?
thanks


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Just because you have plugged it into a cradle does not mean that it is recharging. You'd like to think so, but what if the batteries are not making contact inside the unit? what if your charging cradle is faulty? what if, what if, what if?

There's a whole lot of things you can do to troubleshoot this down to a finer detail. I would expect that even without the batteries in, connected or not, that having the unit placed in the powered charging cradle, you ought to see something on the screen. Having the unit connected to your computer via a USB cable ought to get something working, such as reading the data inside.

So far, you have not given too many details. But, answering your original question, you should not have lost any of the info inside, no matter what power problems have happened.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I had this same issue a couple of months ago because I had not used my Palm TX in a couple of months. I charged it and it worked fine but I charged it by plugging it into the AC adapter directly and not a craddle.


----------



## yoiyoi (Oct 19, 2004)

thanks all for replies
with respect to cradle not working is there anyway to troubleshoot that -the indicator light lights up and every works as it had previously so how do i find out for sure if it isn't the pda.
any step by step approach to resolve this would be appreciated.

squashman, would you know where to find the connection to an ac adapter on a palm vx?
it seems to have only a connection to a cradle.


----------

